# How to Disable Windows Defender



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

In another thread we are discussing the possiblity that Vista may disable software that MS might consider "bad" but you (we) the Users might want anyways.

I looked under Control Panel and didn't see a way to turn it off.

How do you turn off Windows Defender ?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Control panel/ Administrative tools/ services/ windows defender/
right click, choose properties, change start-up type to disabled and restart

Easy but unadvisable!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

It's best to disable it via the program interface itself (Tools -> Options -> Uncheck 'Use Windows Defender') and then disable the service as otherwise it's likely to generate Event Log errors. No need to reboot either.

Only do so if you have an adequate alternative.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the correction Nickster. I'm still exploring all of Vista's possibilities myself and I'll keep my advice to what I've tried and tested before.
Incidently, IMHO, Defender is one of the best ever additions to Windows.
Cheers,
Houndog


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

No probs Houndog...wasn't really a correction, just another way of doing things. Your advice is really welcome here so feel free to carry on mate :smile:

I've never really tried and tested Defender as my experience of other Microsoft security software hasn't been that good so I haven't really bothered with it. Just with all things in life, some people will love it, some don't.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I just found out that there are Vista 32-bit drivers in the latest ATI Catatayst version. I just installed them. That may be why my Vista has had problems that I've been blaming on Defender.


I'll post here if they go away after the new Catalyst Install. (I turned off Defender but my problems kept happening, so it doesn't look like it was Defender's fault anyways.)


----------

